# red eye tree frog enclosure questions



## michael keeling (May 3, 2008)

hi people just looking for a few opinions really on how to setup

the first thing is weather or not to have a few inches of water at the bottom of the enclosure covering the whole floor- been told to do this to push the food (crickets etc) up the tank so can be seen and eaten better

or half the floor coverd in land but what substrate do u guts recomend

plus should i leave like a rain system/waterfeature on 24/7 or can i set it to come on for an hour every so often plus does it need to be on a nyt when they are on the move

thansk mike


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Not sure about the water on the floor thing i can just imagine it full of dead crickets the next morning. I feed mine locusts i wait until they are awake and put on near them so they can see it and snatch it up before the bugger eats my plants!
One of my females has suprisingly taken to being fed with tongs! I put the tongs with locust on near her face and she picks it off with her tongue like a chameleon :lol2:

Bonita and Chiquito live here










Pepito is moving in soon and Gordita needs to stay quarantined as she has a skin infection.


----------



## michael keeling (May 3, 2008)

Wow really like ur setup 
After readin more posts and other sites decided to not go for the water in the bottom but have a setup like urs with just a water bowl or water feature in it 
Plus where did you get the fungi bits they look great and how did u fix them in place 

Thanks mike


----------

